# RIP Lovely Khan



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Today my aunt had to put down her cat Khan after a tough battle. First what was thought to be a small harmless stomaic problem, giving madication to her for 2 weeks then on thursday they found the large cancerous tumor on her stomaic, after some tests, yesterday during her check up, they had decided that the cancer was advancing to fast, and turned her to skin and bones within a few days, and that it is best to let her go. 
She was a absulutly wonderful cat, had the best personality, and everytime I went over she would follow me everywhere I went. I loved her to bits. I will not be going back to that house again, it is just to upsetting. My aunt will be moving soon.

Here are some photos of her that I toke a few days ago. She was still her goofy loving self. In the second photo, she was laying on top of many of my things, seemed she couldn't get close enough to all the things I used alot. 




























RIP Miss Khan.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

R.I.P Khan, such a beautiful cat x


----------



## Rachel&gary (Aug 29, 2009)

r.i.p... khan she looks lovely sorry to hear about ur loss xxxx


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

rest in piece beautiful cat


----------

